# GT Avalanche 3.0  ----  infos?



## TeHaSuz (4. Oktober 2006)

hey, bin neu hier und und zum thema mtb nicht so ganz im bilde.

habe nun eigentlich per zufall ein avalanche 3.0 gekauft, in silber, welches ich allerdings per i-net getan habe.

daher hatte ich auch ein paar befürchtungen, war aber schonmal ein bisschen erleichtert das gt eine große marke ist und hier im forum aufgeführt wird.
bitte nicht lachen, aber ich habe in diese richtung echt keine ahnung 

nun habe ich ein paar fragen dazu:

- wofür steht avalanche? ( ihr fahrt ja allle zassi's )
- was hat das 3.0 zu bedeuten? ( auch im bezug zum 1.0, 2.0 usw. )
- wie ist die qualität allgemein beim avalanche?
- wo liegen echte schwachstellen? ( rostanfälligkeiten, teile die schnell zu bruch gehen oder so? )
- was kann man zu den anbauteilen sagen, wie sind sie einzuschätzen?


dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich leider erst nach dem kauf auf dieses forum aufmerksam geworden bin.

zudem dient das bike größtenteils um zur arbeit zu kommen, wollte damit aber auch ein paar entspannte touren übern berg machen können, aber nicht auf die richtig harte tour, wenn ihr versteht!

abseits der wege wäre schonmal ganz lustig, aber ich brauche nicht über meterlange gräben springen oder sowas.

nunja, das wars erstmal von mir. hier noch ein bild und ein paar daten:







Rahmen: GT Aluminium Tripple Triangel Design,
Gabel: SR Suntour XCT einstellbar
Schaltwerk: Shimano Acera
Umwerfer: Shimano M-330
Schaltgriffe: Shimano EZ Fire Plus
Kurbelgarnitur: Suntour XCT 252 48-34-24
Zahnkranz: Shimano 11 -32
Kette: Shimano IG 31
Innenlager: cartridge gedichtet
Übersetzung (vorne : hinten): 42-32-22 Z : 11-32 Z
Lenker: GT MTB Riser Bar
Vorbau: GT Aluminium , kalt geschmiedet
Griffe: GT Dual Density ATB
Steuersatz: Zero Stack System 1 1/8 " gedichtet
Sattel: WTB Speed V
Sattelstütze: Alu SL Micro adjust
Vorderradbremse: Tektro Linear Pull
Hinterradbremse: Tektro Linear Pull
Bremshebel: Shimano EZ Fire Plus
Nabe, vorne: Aluminium QR
Nabe, hinten: Aluminium QR
Felgen: GT Disc Design Aluminium Hohlkammer MTB 26 "
Speichen: Niro
Reifen: Tioga Factory Extreme XC
Pedale: ATB Dual Grip
Farben: Silber


----------



## kingmoe (4. Oktober 2006)

Hi und willkommen.

Avalanche (=Lawine) ist das Modell, die "3.0" steht für die Ausstattungsvariante. 1.0 ist das hochwertigste, dann kommt 2.0 und dann das 3.0. Es ist mit günstigen Komponenten ausgestattet und für wilde Geländeritte wäre es sicher nicht so gut geeignet. Um damit zur Arbeit zu fahren, wird es reichen, also mach dir keine Sorgen. Schaltung und Bremsen sind aber wegen viel Stahl rostanfällig, bekommen eher Spiel etc. Die Naben sind nicht so gut gedichtet, also kann ab und zu etwas frisches Fett nicht schaden.
Etwas regelmäßige Pflege vorausgesetzt, hast du aber eine ganze Weile keine größeren Investitionen zu fürchten. 
Die Teile sind also generell schon weniger haltbar, als Shimano-Komponenten aus den Gruppen Deore, LX, XT oder gar XTR, aber dafür hast du ja auch einen geringen Preis bezahlt. Wichtig: Der Rahmen ist der gleiche wie bei den teureren Rädern, es lohnt sich also, bei Ersatz von kaputten Teilen gleich gutes Material nachzurüsten. Denn den Rahmen kannst du ewig fahren.

Viel Spaß mit dem Einstieg in die GT-Welt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeHaSuz (4. Oktober 2006)

danke, das ist doch schonmal was.  

hatte gedacht 1.0 ist schlechter als 2.0 usw.  naja, geirrt.

was hat es eigentlich mit den hohlkammerfelgen auf sich.
welche vorteile bringen die denn mit sich?


habe sonst noch ne "rigida" felge hier. sind die qualitativ gut?


und wie siehts beim hardtail überhaupt mit  "dolleren" schlägen aus, in wie fern muss man sich zurücknehmen?  (trifft auf mich warscheinlich nicht so zu.)


----------



## kingmoe (5. Oktober 2006)

TeHaSuz schrieb:


> was hat es eigentlich mit den hohlkammerfelgen auf sich. welche vorteile bringen die denn mit sich?



Heute sind eigentlich alle Alu-Felgen Hohlkammerfelgen. Diese Konstruktion ist stabiler, als es früher die einteiligen Felgen waren. Smolik sagt dazu:

"Von den > Aluminium-Felgen sind v.a. die > Hohlkammerfelgen sinnvoll: Aufgrund der in ihrem Querschnitt enthaltenen Hohlkammern sind sie leichter und verwindungssteifer als Stahlfelgen. Eine im Vergleich zu Stahlfelgen dickere Wandstärke macht Alufelgen darüberhinaus weniger anfällig gegen Einbeulungen."



TeHaSuz schrieb:


> habe sonst noch ne "rigida" felge hier. sind die qualitativ gut?



Rigida ist eine große Marke von vielen. Da gibt es vom Billigmodell für Muttis Einkaufsfahrt bis zum Hardcore-Teil alles im Sortiment. Wenn du Genaueres wissen willst, musst du nach dem Modell schauen.



TeHaSuz schrieb:


> und wie siehts beim hardtail überhaupt mit  "dolleren" schlägen aus, in wie fern muss man sich zurücknehmen?  (trifft auf mich warscheinlich nicht so zu.)



Wie gesagt: Mit dem Avalanche 3.0 würd eich nicht zu sehr die Sau rauslassen, aber mit einem für diesen Einsatzzweck aufgebauten Hardtail kann man es auch richtig krachen lassen. Schau mal ins DDD-Forum hier im Board! Dirt-Jumper sind fast immer Hardtails, wegen der besseren Kontrolle...


----------



## TeHaSuz (5. Oktober 2006)

alles klar, werde ich mal machen!

habe mich schon mit dieser "sortierung" schwer getan.


dankeschön!


----------



## TeHaSuz (9. Oktober 2006)

toll, große überraschung!


nicht nur das ich den lotto jackpott nicht geknackt habe, nein, ich hatte noch mehr pech. (wenn man das mit dem lotto pech nennen kann  )

naja, mir ist es auf jedenfall eine lehre, keine fahrräder (vor ausgiebiger nachforschung über eigenschaften und möglichen varianten) übers i-net zu kaufen.


nunja, zum wichtigen teil:

rahmengröße "S"

nun, es musste ja nicht gleich nen xl rahmen sein, aber "S" habe ich wirklich nicht verdient.



naja, nun zur frage:

versuchen das gt koplett wieder zu verkaufen (anschaffung betrug 50% vom günstigsten i-net preis den ich gefunden habe),  oder lieber nur den rahmen verkaufen und einen größeren suchen?

das gt fährt sonst echt klasse für jemanden der keine ahnung hat  , aber ich müsste das sattelrohr verlängern um ordentlich zu sitzen, was ja auch nicht sinn der sache ist.

eigentlich könnte ich mir dafür ganzschön in den ar*** beißen.


naja, was bekommt man so ca. für ein avalanche 3.0, bzw. nur für den rahmen?


hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen!


----------



## FK65 (9. Oktober 2006)

> rahmengröße "S"
> nun, es musste ja nicht gleich nen xl rahmen sein, aber "S" habe ich wirklich nicht verdient.



Hm, wie groß bist Du denn? Welches Schrittmaß hast Du denn? Wenn man solche Sachen nicht beachtet, ist der Fahrradkauf im I-net schwierig.
Vielleicht lässt sich ja der Händler auf einen Tausch in das passende Modell (ggf. mit etwas Aufpreis) ein?



> versuchen das gt koplett wieder zu verkaufen (anschaffung betrug 50% vom günstigsten i-net preis den ich gefunden habe), oder lieber nur den rahmen verkaufen und einen größeren suchen?



Nur den Rahmen zu verkaufen bei den Anbauteilen macht gar keinen Sinn, wenn schon, dann das komplette Bike.



> aber ich müsste das sattelrohr verlängern um ordentlich zu sitzen, was ja auch nicht sinn der sache ist.



Wobei das nicht unbedingt die schlechteste Variante wäre. Viele Mountainbiker fahren lieber kleinere Rahmen mit weit ausgezogener Sattelstütze (gutes Handling im Gelände etc.).

Aber wie gesagt, ohne Größe etc. alles Spekulation.


Grüße

Frank


----------



## kingmoe (10. Oktober 2006)

FK65 schrieb:


> Nur den Rahmen zu verkaufen bei den Anbauteilen macht gar keinen Sinn, wenn schon, dann das komplette Bike.



Da hat er leider absolut recht. VErkaufe das Rad bei ebay und besorge dir nach etwas Kaufberatung hier (mit deiner Größe etc.) ein anderes.


----------



## TeHaSuz (10. Oktober 2006)

hehe, für mich war ein 26 zoll immer ein 26zoll, nicht größer und nicht kleiner. 

sonst müsste ich das wirklich mit dem sattel irgendwie "hinbiegen", aber da muss ich mich wohl nochmal ein bisschen umschauen.


bin gute 1.85 groß  

danke mal wieder soweit, ist bestimmt nicht das letzde mal das ihr mir mit rat und tat zur seite stehen müsst


----------



## FK65 (10. Oktober 2006)

> bin gute 1.85 groß



Da wirst Du wohl einen 19" oder L-Rahmen "vertragen"

Und 26" bezieht sich nur auf die Reifengröße - ist Standard bei MTB`s, hat nichts mit dem Rahmen zu tun. 

Grüße

Frank


----------

